# Packages arrived today



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

Got my Woodpeckers lift and Milwaukee router delivered today. Got a notice that my router cabinet and table shipped today. Life is good.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

bigarm said:


> Got my Woodpeckers lift and Milwaukee router delivered today. Got a notice that my router cabinet and table shipped today. Life is good.


Some days are just better than others


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

And then the fun began..........


Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bigarm said:


> Got my Woodpeckers lift and Milwaukee router delivered today. Got a notice that my router cabinet and table shipped today. Life is good.


all hail the delivery trucks..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Love when big brown pulls up out front.:grin:


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Pictures or did not happen!!!:grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats . Looking forward to seeing your router table . I'm with these guys , as I love when a truck pulls up with a new toy.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TheCableGuy said:


> Congrats . Looking forward to seeing your router table . I'm with these guys , as I love when a truck pulls up with a new toy.


Especially the red and silver stuff from Woodpeckers. I like.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> Especially the red and silver stuff from Woodpeckers. I like.


Yes that gives me a warm fuzzy feeling


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> all hail the delivery trucks..


Although, there is a new trend that disturbs me.

UPS and FedEx are starting to drop ship to the local USPS and subcontracting the final delivery to them.

Now, for most of us, that is just fine. But, for those of us who live in smaller towns where USPS gets lazy or just has poor service, this is a bad thing. Especially if you think you are paying for one service, and getting something completely different.

And, it gets worse. Since USPS does not use the same computer systems, there is no tracking once your package gets to the USPS.

Ask me how I know?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

timbertailor said:


> Although, there is a new trend that disturbs me.
> 
> UPS and FedEx are starting to drop ship to the local USPS and subcontracting the final delivery to them.
> 
> ...



Yes and if you don't have a mail box and get your deliveries at the PO box, USPS just sends it back and you have to reorder. VOE on this one.
I ran into that previously and had to write on the shipping instructions that I didn't get USPS delivery to my house. Didn't always do any good though.
Where I live now we have central mail boxes, but UPS delivers to my door step.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> Yes and if you don't have a mail box and get your deliveries at the PO box, USPS just sends it back and you have to reorder. VOE on this one.
> I ran into that previously and had to write on the shipping instructions that I didn't get USPS delivery to my house. Didn't always do any good though.
> Where I live now we have central mail boxes, but UPS delivers to my door step.


Yep. Kept waiting for my package and it says my package was delivered but no package. We did not have a mail box, just a central neighborhood one. USPS lady was too lazy to drop it off so she sent it back. No tracking number and no record at the USPS when I went to ask them where it was.

Had to instruct Rockler not to send it via USPS any more. They complied.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

timbertailor said:


> Yep. Kept waiting for my package and it says my package was delivered but no package. We did not have a mail box, just a central neighborhood one. USPS lady was too lazy to drop it off so she sent it back. No tracking number and no record at the USPS when I went to ask them where it was.
> 
> Had to instruct Rockler not to send it via USPS any more. They complied.


The problem is that Rockler fully intended for UPS to deliver it. When I complained I was told to complain to UPS and good luck there. They just said that they had contracts with USPS and there was nothing they could do about it. 

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

timbertailor said:


> *Ask me how I know?*


no need to...


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

bigarm said:


> Got my Woodpeckers lift and Milwaukee router delivered today. Got a notice that my router cabinet and table shipped today. Life is good.



Michael,
So much of the enjoyment that we derive from out woodworking hobby is that of how we feel when a new tool arrives and begs to be unwrapped and admired. 

I feel your excitement that you feel with receiving the new tools. They are top drawer too and you will enjoy using them in your shop for years to come. The apprecaiton of having nice tools is very lasting. They are appreciated everytime you use them.

Jerry


----------



## BobbyLee (Jan 25, 2016)

Congrats on your new Router and lift. I know you're looking forward to getting the rest. On delivery day; I'm constantly looking out the window. I live on a back rural road and the last time UPS delivered my router the ground at my place was muddy and soft as hell.When he backed in to turn around he got stuck. Wife wasn't home to pull him out with our Ford. So I had to calll up on the hill for my brother-inlaw to pull him out with his Chevy. Not sure which was more embarrassing. Getting stuck or getting pulled out by a Chevy... lol...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The trick with big brown trucks is to learn how long it takes from placing the order to your door. I've got Lee Valley down pat...ALWAYS the same 4 days..I can place an order on Monday and it will arrive on Friday. It just so happens I"m off on Fridays and the Mrs. is at work. Long about 2 I start sweatin' it a bit, but they have always made it by 3:30


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

I have absolutely no trust in the USPS. They deliver when they want, and where they want. Neighbors get each others mail, letters don't get delivered at all, but there is always 3rd class mail in the box. It took 2-1/2 weeks for a 1st class letter to get from Texas to Florida! 

I do disagree about the USPS tracking numbers. The system works perfectly...you can't trace the package but it always shows that it is out for delivery...after you have already gotten it! 

...and they wonder why they are losing money...


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

schnewj said:


> I have absolutely no trust in the USPS. They deliver when they want, and where they want. Neighbors get each others mail, letters don't get delivered at all, but there is always 3rd class mail in the box. It took 2-1/2 weeks for a 1st class letter to get from Texas to Florida!
> 
> I do disagree about the USPS tracking numbers. The system works perfectly...you can't trace the package but it always shows that it is out for delivery...after you have already gotten it!
> 
> ...and they wonder why they are losing money...


Wow! that sounds worse than ours used to be. I say used to be because about a year ago our postal service started switching over to neighbourhood boxes. These are clusters of neat looking private boxes (about 13x18x3)dotted around communities. The postman delivers to the box in his little van and the resident walks to the box to get their mail. A key is left in a persons private box if there is a parcel. There are 4 parcel boxes. You use the key to open a parcel box and put the key back in your own box for the man to
pick it up next day. There are two mail slots if you have something to send out. To me it's the best thing since sliced bread. I no longer get my Fine woodworking mag. damaged from water, snow, or sweat. Others dislike them.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

thomas1389 said:


> Wow! that sounds worse than ours used to be. I say used to be because about a year ago our postal service started switching over to neighbourhood boxes. These are clusters of neat looking private boxes (about 13x18x3)dotted around communities. The postman delivers to the box in his little van and the resident walks to the box to get their mail. A key is left in a persons private box if there is a parcel. There are 4 parcel boxes. You use the key to open a parcel box and put the key back in your own box for the man to
> pick it up next day. There are two mail slots if you have something to send out. To me it's the best thing since sliced bread. I no longer get my Fine woodworking mag. damaged from water, snow, or sweat. Others dislike them.


I have the same arrangement now and get a lot of mail for the neighbors that was miss delivered to my box.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> I have absolutely no trust in the USPS. They deliver when they want, and where they want. Neighbors get each others mail, letters don't get delivered at all, but there is always 3rd class mail in the box. It took 2-1/2 weeks for a 1st class letter to get from Texas to Florida!
> 
> I do disagree about the USPS tracking numbers. The system works perfectly...you can't trace the package but it always shows that it is out for delivery...after you have already gotten it!
> 
> ...and they wonder why they are losing money...


I can't speak as well of the USPS as you did of them...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Did you guys hear UPS and FedX are merging ? There going to call it FedUp :grin:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have often wondered why the UPS teamed up with the USPS , unless it was that the Feds put some pressure on them to do so because they were putting the USPS out of business.

Herb


----------



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

The router table has been shipped but is not due to be delivered until the 29th. Looking forward to having all the pieces.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> Congrats . Looking forward to seeing your router table . I'm with these guys , as I love when a truck pulls up with a new toy.


Its a little bit addicting, especially when you have the Prime and there's no shipping. Doesn't have to be big stuff to make you smile either. I order most stuff for my business through Amazon Smile, so a percentage of everything goes to a foundation I support. If you haven't set up a smile charity, I encourage you to do so, particularly for the smaller organizations whose revenues and budgets are pretty slim these days.


----------

